# drivers/rtc/hctosys.c unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

## stardotstar

This may be a stupid .config error but I just noticed during early boot I get the message:

```

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
```

I wonder if this has something to do with trying to get rtc support for vmware and it having got broken somewhere - I have noticed bad clock skew in vmware but only recently (or is this unrelated?)

TIA

Will

----------

